# Manual adjustment control of the convergence of headlights (WHERE IS IT ?)



## pepide (Oct 18, 2019)

HI, I was wandering where is the switch in the Rogue is equipped with the option ? I had search in google for picture (of the dash) where I could see it... but didn't find any. (except the one in the manual) who doesn't help me find it !!!

I have an (Canadien version) Rogue 2016 SV... Full equip... Is there some extra package that could be bought to have some more ? 

Thank you...

Pepide


----------

